# laissé(e)(s) + infinitif - accord du participe passé de "laisser"



## annief88

salut!

Je voudrais que quelqu'un m'explique l'accord du participe passé:
Dans mon livre de grammaire j'ai lu:


> _laissé _suivi d'un infinitif:
> -est invariable si le COD ne fait pas l'action de l'infinitif:
> _Les réunions que j'ai *laissé *diriger par mon collaborateur._
> -s'accorde avec le COD si celui-ci fait l'action de l'infinitif:
> _Les gens qu'il a *laissés *entrer._



Malheureusement, je ne vois pas la différence entre ces deux phrases... peut-être quelqu'un peut me dire quelle est la différence: faire l'action de l'infinitif et ne pas faire...?

merci

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Lezert

dans le premier cas : le COD est "les _réunions_", le verbe à l'infinitif est "_diriger_". est ce que les _réunions_ _dirigent_? non ( c'est le _collaborateur_ qui ferait l'action de _diriger_

dans le deuxième: le COD est "les gens" le verbe est "entrer": est que _les gens entrent?_ oui


----------



## CABEZOTA

Vous verrez la _*différence de sens*_ entre ces deux phrases en les reformulant :

_*"Les gens qu'il a laissés entrer."*_
"Il a laissé les gens entrer". Qui est entré ? "Les gens", agent ("sujet") de l'infinitif.

_*"La réunion qu'il a laissé diriger par ses collaborateurs".*_
*Il a laissé la réunion diriger (par son collaborateur) ? Non > Il a laissé son collaborateur diriger la réunion (réunion = COD de l'infinitif)

*******************

En fait on se contente ici d'appliquer, à un cas un peu particulier, la traditionnelle *règle d'accord* du COD placé avant ; il faut repérér où sont les COD, et à quoi ils se rapportent. Le participe s'accorde si le COD SE RAPPORTANT A CE PARTICIPE est placé avant.



> - Dans _*"La réunion qu'il a laissé diriger par ses collaborateurs"*_, _*"réunion" est COD... de l'infinitif "diriger", et non pas du participe passé*_.
> Ce n'est las "la réunion" qu'il a laissée, c'est sa direction : Il a laissé diriger quoi? > diriger la réunion > _*on n'accorde pas*_ avec réunion.


Le verbe laisser a-t-il ici un COD ? Traditionnellement, on analyse l'infinitif "diriger" comme COD de "laissé". Si c'est effectivement le cas, il est de toute façon placé après, donc pas d'accord.
Mais cette interprétation est criticable, car en réalité la place du COD n'est pas occupée ici : on laisse QUELQU'UN (COD) diriger quelque chose. Ce "Quelqu'un", ici manquant, occuperait la place vacante du COD tout en étant agent de l'infinitif. En rétablissant le COD du participe, on en arrive à votre autre exemple...



> - Dans _*"Ses collaborateurs, qu'il a laissés diriger la réunion", "collaborateurs" est bien COD du laisser (et "réunion", COD de diriger). "Collaborateurs" est placé avant > On accorde.
> 
> "Les gens qu'il a laissés manger du poulet" *_: Il a laissé qui ? "Les gens", COD du verbe "laisser", placé avant (on accorde) ; manger quoi ? "du poulet", COD de l'infinitif "manger".
> 
> Même principe pour _*"Les gens qu'il a laissés entrer".*_ Entrer ne peut se construire avec un COD. "Les gens" est COD du verbe "laisser", placé avant > on accorde.


*************************************

Ca, c'est la règle traditionnelle... mais il faut savoir que la réforme orthographique de 1990 préconise dans TOUS LES CAS de laisser le participe passé invariable après "laisser" ("les gens qu'il a laissé entrer").


----------



## gvergara

Salut:

Je pensais qu'il ne fallait pas faire l'accord du participe passé lorsqu'on met le complément d'objet direct avant le groupe verbal _laisser + Inf_, mais dans la phrase suivante, laquelle j'ai vue dans le roman que je suis en train de lire, on l'a bien fait. Vous connaissez la règle exacte ? Merci d'avance, à tôt

_Il avait failli retirer la main comme s'il *l*'avait laissé*e* tomber dans un noeud de vipères._

GonzalO


----------



## Paquita

Bonjour

Regarde ici surtout à la fin !



> Ce cas ne se présente qu'avec quelques verbes, tels que _*laisser, voir, regarder, écouter, entendre, sentir*,_ etc. qui peuvent se construire avec des infinitifs dont le sujet est exprimé. Quand ce sujet exprimé est placé avant le participe passé, la règle veut que l'on accorde ce dernier avec le sujet de l'infinitif.
> 
> _Elles se sont laissées tomber._ Le sujet exprimé de tomber est le pronom se mis pour elles : le participe passé laissées s'accorde donc avec ce pronom.


----------



## viera

Accord du participe passé suivi d'un infinitif.

J'ai appris à l'école qu'il faut se demander si c'est le sujet qui fait l'action exprimée par le verbe à l'infinitif. Si oui, il faut accorder.

_C’est une pianiste que nous avons déjà *entendue* jouer plusieurs fois. _
Est-ce la pianiste qui joue ? Oui. Alors il faut faire l'accord.

_C’est une symphonie que nous avons déjà *entendu* jouer plusieurs fois._
Est-ce la symphonie qui joue ? Non. Alors ne pas faire d'accord.


----------



## ArsènePlus

Bonjour à tous. Une question de grammaire certainement récurrente mais pour laquelle je ne parviens à trouver que des exceptions, et jamais vraiment la règle! 
Dans "Elle s'est souvent laissé[e] inspirer par des idées reçues", doit-on accorder "laisser"? 

Merci pour votre aide.
Amicalement.
Arsène.


----------



## snarkhunter

Ce n'est pas elle qui a inspiré, elle a été inspirée. C'est pour cette raison qu'il n'y a pas d'accord : dans cette phrase, le sujet du verbe "laisser" (donc "elle") n'est pas le sujet du second verbe.


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, on a le choix : autrefois il fallait faire l'accord (et il est même encore recommandé par plusieurs grammairiens puisque l'auxiliaire est _être_), mais l'accord moderne est celui donné par snarkhunter.

Quoi qu'il en soit, les rectifications orthographiques de 1990 recommandent l'invariabilité systématique dans ce cas précis (_laisser_ + infinitif).

_Le Bon Usage_ :


> La règle exposée ci-dessus [la même que celle dont parle snarkhunter],  qui n’est pas très ancienne, est mal  respectée. En réalité, au XXe s. encore, sans doute parce que les  verbes pronominaux se conjuguent avec _être_, leur participe est souvent accordé avec le sujet en  dépit de ladite règle. […] Nous faisons nôtre le souhait de Hanse (s. v. _Partic. passé_, _Accord_, E) « que, conformément à la logique, à  l’histoire de la langue et à certaines tendances de l’usage actuel, on renonce à  imposer cette règle et qu’on puisse accorder le participe avec le sujet,  puisqu’il est conjugué avec _être_ ».


----------



## B.A.-BA

Maître Capello said:


> En fait, on a le choix : autrefois il fallait faire l'accord (et il est même encore recommandé par plusieurs grammairiens puisque l'auxiliaire est _être_), mais l'accord moderne est celui donné par snarkhunter.



Sur le fond, j'admets que vous avez raison mais l'argument qu'on peut faire l'accord "puisque l'auxiliaire est _être_", n'est - me semble-t-il - pas correct: il s'agit ici d'un emploi pronominal et tous les verbes pronominaux sont conjugués avec _être_. Par contre, on peut faire l'accord parce que "se" est "sans fonction logique".
Le plus simple, bien sûr, c'est de ne pas accorder les participes "laissé" et "fait" lorsqu'ils sont suivis d'un infinitif (comme vous le dites, d'ailleurs).


----------



## Maître Capello

B.A.-BA said:


> Sur le fond, j'admets que vous avez raison mais l'argument qu'on peut faire l'accord "puisque l'auxiliaire est _être_", n'est - me semble-t-il - pas correct: il s'agit ici d'un emploi pronominal et tous les verbes pronominaux sont conjugués avec _être_.


Oui, justement ! En toute logique et conformément à l'histoire de la langue française, *tous* les verbes conjugués avec _être_, *y compris les verbes pronominaux*, devraient voir leur participe accordé avec le sujet.


----------



## Juliius

Bonjour,

J'hésite entre deux constructions :

Il la remercie de les avoir laissées pousser.
Il la remercie de les avoir laissé pousser.

“les” = des nattes
Je n'arrive pas à savoir si les nattes font l'action ou si elles subissent l'action. “Laisser” doit-il s'accorder ici ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

J'accorderais car ce sont les nattes qui poussent, mais certains considèrent qu'à l'instar de faire, le participe passé de laisser, lorsqu'il est suivi d'un infinitif, reste toujours invariable.


----------



## CCeline

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir si on fait l'accord dans la phrase suivante:

Je l'avais laissé(e) mijoter pendant une heure. (Le " l' " dans cette phrase est féminin)

Est-ce que c'est comme "faire + infinitif" où on ne fait pas l'accord? Ou est-ce que c'est nécessaire?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## tilt

Dans _Je l'avais fait mijoter_, le pronom _l'_ est complément de _mijoter_ et non de _faire_, d'où l'absence d'accord du second.
À l'inverse, dans _Je l'avais laissée mijoter_, le pronom est complément de _laisser_, qui demande donc l'accord.

Il suffit de remettre le nom dans la phrase pour s'en rendre compte, car il ne prend alors pas la même place :
_- J'ai fait mijoter la préparation.
- J'ai laissé la préparation mijoter._


----------



## Francobritannocolombien

Je connais la règle traditionnelle de l'accord du participe passé avec "laisser" suivi d'un infinitif, qu'on recommande depuis 1990 de ne jamais accorder, alors qu'avant 1990 on aurait dû selon les règles traditionnelles faire une distinction entre "elle s'est laiss*é *enfermer" et "elle s'est laiss*ée* mourir de faim". Mon but n'est pas de prendre parti mais de pouvoir rendre compte de la règle que Jules Verne a observée (ou non) dans une phrase que je viens de lire dans _Les enfants du Capitaine Grant_:

"Puissent se réaliser les espérances que je vous ai laissé concevoir !"

Je précise que le "vous" en question est ici un _pluriel _puisqu'il s'adresse aux deux enfants. Dans cette phrase je me serais attendu à trouver _laissés_. Est-ce que Jules Verne anticipait la règle de 1990, ou est-ce qu'il y a autre chose qui m'échappe? Par exemple, est-ce que _vous_, qui me semble pourtant être à la fois l'objet direct de "ai laissé" et le sujet de "concevoir", est considéré comme un objet *in*direct de _ai laiss_é en grammaire traditionnelle? Considérait-on qu'il était plus correct de dire "elle _leur _a laissé concevoir des espérances" plutôt que "elle _les _a laissés concevoir des espérances"? Si oui, est-ce encore la norme aujourd'hui en grammaire traditionnelle? "Je _leur _laisse faire ce qu'ils veulent" est-il par exemple considéré plus "correct" que "je _les _laisse faire ce qu'ils veulent"?


----------



## Coquecigrue

Bonjour,

Je ne comprends pas bien votre dilemne si vous connaissez la règle traditionnelle. Jules Verne ne voyage pas dans le futur grammatical, il suit cette règle. 
"espérances" est COD de l'infinitif "concevoir", donc pas d'accord.


----------



## Francobritannocolombien

Ce n'est pas avec "espérances" mais avec "vous" que je m'attendais à trouver un accord, donc je m'attendais à trouver "laissés" (pas "laissées", mais pas "laissé' non plus).


----------



## CapnPrep

Francobritannocolombien said:


> Considérait-on qu'il était plus correct de dire "elle _leur _a laissé concevoir des espérances" plutôt que "elle _les _a laissés concevoir des espérances"?


Voici quelques exemples pertinents du même roman :

Mais il se vit observé par Kai-Koumou, et, par prudence, ne voulant pas *lui laisser deviner* que l’une des captives fût sa femme, il refoula ses pensées dans son coeur et observa les rives du fleuve avec une parfaite indifférence.
Pourquoi, mon fils, pourquoi n’as-tu pas *laissé Thalcave ou moi tenter* cette dernière chance de te sauver?
John Mangles *laissa Glenarvan suivre* les opérations commencées
Il semble donc utiliser la construction directe pour les compléments nominaux (placés entre _laisser_ et l'infinitif transitif), et la construction indirecte pour les pronoms (placés devant _laisser_).

Voici d'autres exemples du datif pris dans d'autres œuvres :

Ainsi, Palmyrin Rosette fut le seul à savoir qu'une rencontre aurait  lieu entre la terre et cette comète que le ciel des Baléares *lui avait laissé voir*, tandis que, partout ailleurs, elle se dérobait aux regards des astronomes. (_Hector Servadac_)
pour amener M Sarrasin à composition, il fallait un peu traîner les choses afin de ne pas *lui laisser connaître* que lui, Schultze, était déjà prêt à une transaction. […] Le lendemain, il écrivit au docteur en *lui laissant entrevoir* que Herr Schultze ne serait peut-être pas opposé à toute idée d' arrangement. (_Les Cinq cents millions de la Bégum_)
Il fallut *lui laisser reprendre* haleine, car il eût été incapable de continuer son récit. (_Le Château des Carpathes_)
Mais j'ai aussi trouvé quelques pronoms accusatifs :

Je *le laissai exhaler* sa mauvaise humeur tout à son aise, sans lui répondre. (_Vingt milles lieues_)
Il fallait *les laisser prendre* terre […] Est-ce que nous *les laisserons courir* nos forêts,
nos champs, nos prairies ? (_L'Île mystérieuse_)



Francobritannocolombien said:


> Si oui, est-ce encore la norme aujourd'hui en grammaire traditionnelle? "Je _leur _laisse faire ce qu'ils veulent" est-il par exemple considéré plus "correct" que "je _les _laisse faire ce qu'ils veulent"?


Voir le fil suivant :
Laisse-le en manger / Laisse-lui-en manger


----------



## OLN

Je ne pense pas que la réforme soit passée par là.

La question n'est pas _J'ai laissé qui ?_ _Vous deux (Je vous ai laissés)_, mais _Je vous ai laissé *quoi *?_ _*Concevoir *des espérances_.

[…]


----------



## Francobritannocolombien

[…]

Je remarque que les règles citées parlent d'accusatif et de datif, mots que je n'avais encore jamais vu appliquer au français, et qui ont l'avantage de mettre clairement l'accent sur la forme du pronom plutôt que sur la fonction grammaticale de ce qu'il remplace. Je remarque aussi que les principes énoncés notamment par Grevisse mettent souvent "faire" et "laisser" dans le même panier. Personnellement je crois que j'utiliserais plus volontiers le datif avec "faire " qu'avec "laisser" dans le cas où ces verbes sont suivis d'un infinitf transitif avec COD. Par exemple "je leur fais manger des nouilles" me semble tout à fait normal, mais "je leur laisse manger des nouilles" me semble moins spontané que "je les laisse manger des nouilles". En tout cas, j'ai maintenant la réponse à ma question sur la règle qu'observait Jules Verne. Merci encore.


----------



## wm138

(A) Elle s’est _*laissée *_aller à un mouvement d’impatience.
(B) Nous nous sommes _*laissé*_ faire.

Je peux comprendre* laissée*_ en _(A)_ , _ mais pourquoi pas_* laissés *_en (B)?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans le cas A, le sujet (_elle_) fait aussi l'action de l'infinitif (_aller_), tandis que dans le cas B, le sujet (_nous_) *ne* fait *pas* l'action de l'infinitif (_faire_). D'après la règle traditionnelle, ce n'est en effet que si le sujet fait l'action de l'infinitif que le participe passé s'accorde avec lui.

On remarquera toutefois que les rectifications orthographiques de 1990 préconisent l'invariabilité systématique de _laissé_ suivi d'un infinitif.


----------

